# DaYan PanShi 2



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

So DaYan just stated that there will be a DaYan PanShi 2.

Mr. Bao's statement can be found here

Long story short, DaYan has has moved to temporarily cease PanShi production. The mold will be adjusted and resulting cube will be called the PanShi 2. Mr. Bao, the designer, is not certain when these changes will be finalized. 

What does everyone hope for in this cube?


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 11, 2013)

inb4 everyone wants an original PanShi.

OT: I don't we necessarily need a cube that's phenomenal. The ZhanChi and other DaYan cubes already fill that void. I think it would just be nice to have cubes that don't break.


----------



## Rnewms (Apr 11, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> inb4 everyone wants an original PanShi.
> 
> OT: I don't we necessarily need a cube that's phenomenal. The ZhanChi and other DaYan cubes already fill that void. I think it would just be nice to have cubes that don't break.



I think it's more likely that the Shuang Ren will take over.

It is hard to say for the PanShi, though. The adjustments could change everything.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 11, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> *I think it's more likely that the Shuang Ren will take over.*
> 
> It is hard to say for the PanShi, though. The adjustments could change everything.



I HIGHLY doubt that. There will still be plenty of people who use DaYan cubes.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 11, 2013)

Let's just wait and watch


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 11, 2013)

false, the CX3-1.1 will BE THE ONE CUBE TO RULE THEM ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 11, 2013)

The same thing but with the stem and lower edge bumps(For less clicking)


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 11, 2013)

I sincerely hope there are centre stalks this time


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2013)

The original ones have fragile corner stalks, if anyone's interested.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Apr 11, 2013)

V1 and V2 is exactly same.
The only difference is V2 does not have torpedoes...


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

> V1 and V2 is exactly same.
> The only difference is V2 does not have torpedoes...



I don't think so. The PanShi 2 will most likely have an upgraded mold. The model without the torpedoes is still called the PanShi. DaYan's statement was made 9 hours ago.


----------



## Rnewms (Apr 11, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> There will still be plenty of people who use DaYan cubes.



Of course, I didn't say they would be trashed. The prototype for the Shuang Ren seemed better than the Zhanchi to me, but the feel is supposed to be completely different so it might not even be preferred by those who love DaYan cubes. I would personally take it over DaYan cubes because it hardly makes a sound.

If I had a personal income I would probably get PanShi 2 and the SR to motivate myself to do MBLD.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 11, 2013)

I just have to say that reading the Mf8 forum with chrome translate is too funny

"I still feel the Youth Pre-employment Training" (zhanchi)

Back on topic, it seems that Bao is trying to improve the fragility of the corner stalks. That; along with a new mold and removal of the torpedoes will probably be the V2.


----------



## Wassili (Apr 11, 2013)

They better give it center stems. And give it stronger corner stocks, I've already broken 5 of them...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope it's a good cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

What are you doing to break them?

If you take the corner out, lift up the center with your thumb or finger first.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> Of course, I didn't say they would be trashed. The prototype for the Shuang Ren seemed better than the Zhanchi to me, but the feel is supposed to be completely different so it might not even be preferred by those who love DaYan cubes. I would personally take it over DaYan cubes because it hardly makes a sound.
> 
> If I had a personal income I would probably get PanShi 2 and the SR to motivate myself to do MBLD.



How can you say you'd prefer one cube over another without even having touched one of them? Plus, the way the ShuangRen was always described before this whole "it's better than Dayan!" campaign started (mostly by people selling cubes, btw) was "it feels a lot like a Zhanchi". 

On to the actual topic of this thread: I personally think the cube would be better if the cuts on the inner corners of the cubies (basically what the Florian mod produces in larger cubes if thats a simpler way to describe it) were not so deep. I dislike the PanShi for two main reasons. The corners get caught on the center pieces when the layers are even slightly misaligned. Additionally, the cube feels much less stable than other Dayan cubes, it does not hold a cubic shape as well and becomes easily deformed. A way to see this in action, while holding the cube, place a thumb on the corner of UFR and one finger on the corner of UBL. Without turning a face or moving the placement of your fingers, gently push these corners towards the U center piece. The inner corners of these corner pieces will be pushed toward the center piece, and the rest of the cube will be skewed along with it. All Dayan cubes will do this (don't have a Taiyan so I'm not sure about that one) because of those inner corner cuts, but none as much as the PanShi. I think this issue exacerbates the catching that occurs. I'm not sure how the cube will react to this adjustment, but my guess is that reducing this large area of negative space where the corner's of the cubies meet will reduce the catchy and loud turning that most people talk about.


----------



## Rnewms (Apr 11, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> How can you say you'd prefer one cube over another without even having touched one of them? Plus, the way the ShuangRen was always described before this whole "it's better than Dayan!" campaign started (mostly by people selling cubes, btw) was "it feels a lot like a Zhanchi".



Simple observations from reviews, descriptions, etc. led to my opinion. The first thing I heard was "it has a completely different feel to it." I also like to make predictions if that's okay with you.

I really hope they can get the PanShi to perform well. Have they announced whether or not there will be more 3x3s in the future?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2013)

I just received my second Panshi. I absolutely love the cube. But I trust the enhancement will make the cube even better. So I will get the new one too


----------



## applemobile (Apr 11, 2013)

The original Panshi is not a bad cube.


----------



## stoic (Apr 11, 2013)

Dammit, I just ordered a Panshi like two hours ago. It's obsolete already?!?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

Do bring them both along Marcel if you get the new one as well  I wanna feel the difference *chuckle*



Also: never ever base your OWN opinions on reviews.

I have done that. I have bumped my toe more than once by just the reviews, and will not do so again lol. 

I will make my own assessment by actually TOUCHING the cubes. What one person.. or even many people.. loves does not necessarily mean that I will love it too. I have experienced it more than once that my opinion differs a lot from the main stream. Quite funny when people all go BOOOO and I go: what boo? LOL


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 11, 2013)

Personally I dont mind the Panshi V1 and I even have the torpedos in! (Which it looks like many people dislike) But yes when i first assembled it it was very unstable and not very nice but once i tensioned it and lubed the core and some cubies with lubix it has improved a ton and is as fast as i need it to be. especially the M slice is amazing, which is great because i just recently switched to Roux, but anyway, I feel like the Panshi while it isnt the best cube on he market currently it is up there and I can still see many people still using it as their main. I will probably be one of them unless i got my hands on a Shuang Ren which i have wanted for about 2-3 weeks. But thats just my opinion about it all really.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 11, 2013)

Meh, I've already got a Panshi, don't really want a new one. I'm guessing it'll be more stable, but that's about it...


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope it gets worse so that my PanShi v1 will be worth more money and I can sell it for $15 

At least make it feel nicer/transition smoother. At the moment the reverse-cutting isn't _easy_ enough for how fast it moves. Sometimes, when I regrip, I'll shift a layer off a little bit and it locks up. In general, it feels harder and faster than my ZhanChi/Guhongv2.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Apr 12, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I don't think so. The PanShi 2 will most likely have an upgraded mold. The model without the torpedoes is still called the PanShi. DaYan's statement was made 9 hours ago.



It is saying of Mr.Bao's


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope they fix the corner thing (it doesn't stick together for me completely, and I had to glue them). I'll buy it if I feel that ShuangRen isn't better than my ZhanChi/GuHong


----------



## greenblob1818 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bao said that the corners would have a different type of plastic that's harder that the original. Or am I wrong...


----------



## kasochi (Apr 12, 2013)

I will decide whether or not to buy PanShi v2 after watching some reviews.
PanShi v1 is not bad cube but not good cube for me...


----------



## CY (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm doing my best at an attempt to translate this:

大雁盘石角块卡脚容易断，虽然大多是拆装时断的，无论如何，这都说明这磐石的设计有缺陷。
Dayan panshi corner pieces are easy to break, although the main problem is when assembling or disassembling the cube, it still shows that the design has defects.

现在决定停产修改，修改后的磐石称为磐石2，是否能修改成功目前是不可预料，所以不能确定什么时候出磐石2。
I have now decided to stop the manufactory of panshi, and modify it to become panshi 2. But whether the modification will be successful is unpredictable, so I cannot presume what time panshi 2 will be out.

对于那些断脚的磐石，如果要补寄零件那就麻烦了，大家用就用502粘下将就着用吧。做为大雁魔方的设计者，在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。
For the panshis with broken corner stocks, sending you a replacement piece would be very incovenient, so I suggest that you use 502 glue to stick it back on. As the designer of Dayan cubes, I deeply apologize for this flaw.

目前出的磐石有黑、白、彩色三款，本来彩色打算不生产了，但有的卖家执意要订货，只好生产一些。
At the moment, panshi comes in black, white and stickerless. Initially, I did not intend to produce the stickerless ones, but some sellers insisted on ordering, so I had to produce some.

最后建议购买磐石后拆装时要小心，这角块卡脚确实容易断，最好是用502胶把角块粘牢。
Finally, I recommend that when you get your panshi, be careful when you dissassemble it. Undeniably, the corner stocks do break easily, and I have found that 502 glue works best to stick the corner stock back onto the corner

This IS my first time translating a Chinese post of such length, sorry if some places could be translated better.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 16, 2013)

CY said:


> I'm doing my best at an attempt to translate this:
> 
> 大雁盘石角块卡脚容易断，虽然大多是拆装时断的，无论如何，这都说明这磐石的设计有缺陷。
> Dayan panshi corner pieces are easy to break, although the main problem is when assembling or disassembling the cube, it still shows that the design has defects.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 17, 2013)

The Panshi feels like it has potential if it just had one or two good anti lock-up mods. Aside from locks, it is a fast cube with great corner cutting. Maybe this is one of the small adjustments Mr. Bao is referring to. A touch less or more plastic in a certain spot might be the answer.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 17, 2013)

大雁再不进步，就要被超越了
beyond or behind


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I HIGHLY doubt that. There will still be plenty of people who use DaYan cubes.



I think he means the majority of people will be using the Shuang Ren. I know I probably will. As for the panshi, i sure hope thatthey make the holes smaller to reduce the lock ups.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 17, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> I think it's more likely that the Shuang Ren will take over.
> 
> It is hard to say for the PanShi, though. The adjustments could change everything.



People were saying the same thing about the Witlong and that cube hasn't come to fruition at all.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I think he means the majority of people will be using the Shuang Ren.



Considering DaYan has a lot of good choices whereas the Shuang Ren is just one cube I can't see that being probable. This is based on the few reviews I've seen, of course.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 18, 2013)

CY said:


> I'm doing my best at an attempt to translate this:
> 
> 对于那些断脚的磐石，如果要补寄零件那就麻烦了，大家用就用502粘下将就着用吧。做为大雁魔方的设计者，在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。
> For the panshis with broken corner stocks, sending you a replacement piece would be very incovenient, so I suggest that you use 502 glue to stick it back on.



This makes makes me not want to buy DaYan cubes if 'inconvenience' is a reason to give poor customer support on a faulty product. Hopefully this is just a quirk of the translation - I do appreciate having a translation though, thanks, CY.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 18, 2013)

It would be pretty darn inconvenient though... that's a lot of corner pieces


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> This makes makes me not want to buy DaYan cubes if 'inconvenience' is a reason to give poor customer support on a faulty product. Hopefully this is just a quirk of the translation - I do appreciate having a translation though, thanks, CY.



"做为大雁魔方的设计者， 在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。"

I don't know if this makes things any better, but CY didn't translate the second sentence. It says "as the designer of DaYan cubes, I deeply apologize to all those who purchased the PanShi."

Just curious. What would you do if you were in DaYan's shoes?


----------



## Phan man97 (Apr 18, 2013)

lời cảm ơn


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 18, 2013)

I would apologize and make a new cube (Panshi 2 in this case) to please the customers 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 18, 2013)

And still.. I dearly love my two Panshi's. My current PB's are all with my Panshi's. They are definitely my main choice at the moment.


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 18, 2013)

Phan man97 said:


> lời cảm ơn



Definitely thought that was vietnamese for a sec...



a small kitten said:


> "做为大雁魔方的设计者， 在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。"
> 
> I don't know if this makes things any better, but CY didn't translate the second sentence. It says "as the designer of DaYan cubes, I deeply apologize to all those who purchased the PanShi."
> 
> Just curious. What would you do if you were in DaYan's shoes?



Yeah, I feel cheated too because of the recall. I do understand that it would be impractical for them to compensate us, but still, I paid for a bad product, so I'm feeling resentment to a statement that just calls it an "inconvenience".


----------



## uniacto (Apr 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I would apologize and make a new cube (Panshi 2 in this case) to please the customers
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



which is what they're doing right now... haha


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 18, 2013)

uniacto said:


> which is what they're doing right now... haha



I was actually answering asmallkitten's question about what you would do if you were in DaYan's shoes haha. I forgot to quote that post lol


----------



## uniacto (Apr 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I was actually answering asmallkitten's question about what you would do if you were in DaYan's shoes haha. I forgot to quote that post lol



haha ah okay. makes sense. I was like  what. 

So you're pretty much saying that Dayan is doing what you want them to do by making a Panshi 2?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 18, 2013)

uniacto said:


> haha ah okay. makes sense. I was like  what.
> 
> So you're pretty much saying that Dayan is doing what you want them to do by making a Panshi 2?



No, I was saying that if I were in Dayan's place I would do the same thing as he is doing right now (making a better cube).


----------



## uniacto (Apr 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I was actually answering asmallkitten's question about what you would do if you were in DaYan's shoes haha. I forgot to quote that post lol



haha ah okay. makes sense. I was like  what. 

So you're pretty much saying that Dayan is doing what you want them to do by making a Panshi 2?


----------



## JHB (Apr 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> And still.. I dearly love my two Panshi's. My current PB's are all with my Panshi's. They are definitely my main choice at the moment.



How have you tensioned yours and what lube are you using? I haven't got mine quite right yet and I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## CY (Apr 19, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> "做为大雁魔方的设计者， 在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。"
> 
> I don't know if this makes things any better, but CY didn't translate the second sentence. It says "as the designer of DaYan cubes, I deeply apologize to all those who purchased the PanShi."
> 
> Just curious. What would you do if you were in DaYan's shoes?


I think I did translate it:As the designer of Dayan cubes, I deeply apologize for this flaw. Maybe I didn't make it really clear. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding. Just something to say on Dayan's point of view, they did seem sincerely sorry and has even stopped all the production to avoid this from happening. But regarding it as an inconvenience is a bit under rated. Still, remember when the lingyun came out? If it wasn't for it, the zhanchi wouldn't exist.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 19, 2013)

You translated perfectly. I didn't notice it because TheOneOnTheLeft copied+pasted the Chinese with an incomplete translation under it, which is why I translated again.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, this is how I have tentionned my Panshi's:
[video=youtube_share;eKVhKvS2XIM]http://youtu.be/eKVhKvS2XIM[/video]


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Apr 19, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> false, the CX3-1.1 will BE THE ONE CUBE TO RULE THEM ALL!!!!!!!



One cube to rule them all
One cube to find them
One cube to bring them all
And in the darkness bind them.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 19, 2013)

One cube to be owned by all,
One cube to reverse cut,
One cube to never pop at all,
And in the comps break records with.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 19, 2013)

One cube to pre order to all
One cube to never arrive at all
One cube amaze all
And in the comps we lose them.


----------



## izovire (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't expect a whole lot out of it. One thing I really want is no breaking.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 19, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> One cube to rule them all
> One cube to find them
> One cube to bring them all
> And in the darkness bind them.





PeelingStickers said:


> One cube to be owned by all,
> One cube to reverse cut,
> One cube to never pop at all,
> And in the comps break records with.





KongShou said:


> One cube to pre order to all
> One cube to never arrive at all
> One cube amaze all
> And in the comps we lose them.



i love all 3 of you <3


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Ok, this is how I have tentionned my Panshi's:
> [video=youtube_share;eKVhKvS2XIM]http://youtu.be/eKVhKvS2XIM[/video]


Wow dude look at your scrMBO ON THE WHITE CUBE, you didn'y mix any corners, scramble better.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Wow dude look at your scrMBO ON THE WHITE CUBE, you didn'y mix any corners, scramble better.



Does it matter at all? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> *One cube to pre order to all
> One cube to never arrive at all*
> One cube amaze all
> And in the comps we lose them.



That's the Shuang Ren there 
June 1st, really?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 27, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> "做为大雁魔方的设计者， 在此对那些购买大雁磐石的魔友表示深深的歉意。"
> 
> I don't know if this makes things any better, but CY didn't translate the second sentence. It says "as the designer of DaYan cubes, I deeply apologize to all those who purchased the PanShi."
> 
> Just curious. What would you do if you were in DaYan's shoes?



Admitting fully that I don't understand the financial and logistical side of it, I'd like to see them offer a trade-in of PanShi V1s for a discounted V2, or maybe just allowing free trades of broken V1 pieces for new ones. 

The second sentence does give me more confidence in them, it's really just the word 'inconvenience' that doesn't sit well with me.



a small kitten said:


> You translated perfectly. I didn't notice it because TheOneOnTheLeft copied+pasted the Chinese with an incomplete translation under it, which is why I translated again.



Sorry about that, I think I just quoted up to the point that I felt was pertinent in the translation, and would have had no idea what point in the Chinese that related to, so I included all of that.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, "inconvenience" isn't really a good translation, what he's basically saying is that it would be really difficult and complicated to send the corner pieces.
Translating precisely is always hard


----------



## IQubic (May 9, 2013)

well my dad would love to practise chinese. (HINT HINT. Translator Available)


----------



## mark49152 (May 31, 2013)

Anybody heard any news on the Panshi v2?


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> One cube to rule them all
> One cube to find them
> One cube to bring them all
> And in the darkness bind them.



And that cube is the Weilong! At least until I get a CX3.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 17, 2013)

That......was an epic bump.

Highly anticipating the CX3 too.


----------



## stoic (Aug 17, 2013)

That......was a disappointing bump. 
I expected news


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 20, 2013)

rj said:


> And that cube is the Weilong! At least until I get a CX3.



Forged by the dark lord himself from the molten plastic of the YJ factory.

(Sorry for another shameless bump.)


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Forged by the dark lord himself from the molten plastic of the YJ factory.
> 
> (Sorry for another shameless bump.)




Very good bump.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

I main a Panshi! This is exciting!
I would like to see the Panshi 2 have more stable center caps, mine pop if I do an algorithm too intensely.


----------



## RayLam (Aug 21, 2013)

挺喜欢磐石的大小的，但是手感方面的确需要提升
like the size,but hope it could be better at revolving


----------



## IQubic (Sep 2, 2013)

PanShi was great, until a corner steam snapped on me during a T-Perm. I then moved on to the MoYu HuanYing. Best Cube I have tried so far.


----------



## rj (Sep 2, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I main a Panshi! This is exciting!
> I would like to see the Panshi 2 have more stable center caps, mine pop if I do an algorithm too intensely.





IQubic said:


> PanShi was great, until a corner steam snapped on me during a T-Perm. I then moved on to the MoYu HuanYing. Best Cube I have tried so far.



Weilong is even better.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, I lubed the WeiLong I got a couple days ago with Lubicle via Lubix Ultimate Lubing Method and now it's awesome. I love the crunchy feel it has.


----------



## rj (Sep 2, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Yeah, I lubed the WeiLong I got a couple days ago with Lubicle via Lubix Ultimate Lubing Method and now it's awesome. I love the crunchy feel it has.



Funny. Mine isn't crunchy.


----------

